# Unfair rating system



## spiritfromone (Oct 30, 2015)

I too believe the ratings system is flawed. Perhaps a class action lawsuit will fix it. To many people can rate low just because they can. I'm in a college town here in Chico, Ca and most of my riders are young. Half of them can't even get to the car because they are drunk. Yet they can still cancel and we are given a bad rating. also there are not enough drivers here and sometimes it takes longer to get to a rider because I'm the only driver on. Yet I still get a bad rating from that rider. I'm seriously ready to start a conversation with a lawyer.


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

I agree that the system is unfair but I don't think that you can sue over it as an independent contractor. Maybe if drivers were regular employees...


----------



## friendof1997 (Oct 12, 2015)

I agreed. My rating was a 5 for the first ten days of drivng then fell to 4.5 after a disgruntled pax who insisted that I take his family of 5. Once we spitted his family into 2 ubers his anger never stop. He gave me a 1. I argued with Uber but that low rating never taken out. I am so pissed.
I believed that the rating ssytem is very unfair and actually unrealistic to real world behavior.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Drive off and cancel if there are too many pax. Otherwise one star is a pretty sure bet. Same thing with other one star situations like the pax calling you who is upset because you're taking so long to arrive. Drive during the days to counteract your night ratings. If ratings get too low, stick to days for awhile.

Recently I drove all days once or twice a week for about a month except one week I did a late night shift. I got all 5s except that one week I did a night shift - I lost about 3 stars on 5 rides. I've personally witnessed drunk pax almost rating me 1 by accident. They sometimes are barely even able to touch the screen with their finger.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

If you get a 1 star it will bring you down more than a 5 star will bring you up.....they want you to work more to get them paid, working more will get it to possibly go back up....


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Low ratings is like far*ting during sex*. It just kills the mood for driving.


----------



## Llib (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber is a mindless robot. They judge you based on not doing something illegal. I wonder if it's Ubers fault or the drivers for accepting such conditions.


----------

